
À Table: Improving Temporal Navigation in Soccer Ranking Tables - romsson
https://github.com/INRIA/atable
======
dvcc
While cool, the navigation is extremely confusing. Aside from watching the
short video I had no idea clicking on a number brings up the week to week
chart. I think even after 30 seconds I am still thoroughly confused on how to
appropriately use it.

~~~
vdm
[http://90plan.ovh.net/~lafrancep/atableRelease/Help.html](http://90plan.ovh.net/~lafrancep/atableRelease/Help.html)

~~~
dvcc
I, in the end, got the main ways to use the chart but it never really seemed
to solve the main issues they had "[...]current tables on the web do not
support such changes very well, are generally hard to read, and lack dynamic
interactions." It instead introduced new problems of buried navigation, and
seemed even harder to read.

It seems like a problem that can more easily be solved by just having a table
and a chart side-by-side.

~~~
romsson
indeed but would too greedy in screen real estate

